# Orange Heart



## myingling (Sep 28, 2014)

yea I know more pots ,, but that's what I do lol ,,,
2 orange heart pots this suff is a dream to turn and sand makes for great soundin caller and one black ash burl pot

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 28, 2014)

That black ash is some great looking stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> That black ash is some great looking stuff!



ditto!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2014)

That and the yellow heart are good looking stuff. The calls are good looking also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 28, 2014)

Great looking calls!
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 28, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> That black ash is some great looking stuff!



Thanks,
yes it makes for a good lookin kick a,, sounding call


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet looking calls as usual Mike! What do you like better for sound, the copper or the slate?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 29, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Sweet looking calls as usual Mike! What do you like better for sound, the copper or the slate?


,,,,Thanks ,,,,slate is normally first call out of the vest for the early morning soft talk ,,,,after that its copper all the way and do prefer the copper for sound

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good looking callers. That black ash is really slick.


----------

